# Tew Ryu Ninjitsu



## Kroy (Oct 6, 2003)

Whats the story on this Rick Tew fella and Tew Ryu Ninjitsu?


----------



## Jay Bell (Oct 6, 2003)

Evidently he studied with Frank Dux for awhile before branching off to do his own thing.


----------



## pknox (Oct 6, 2003)

Doesn't he also run some kind of instuctor training program in Colorado, where you can become an instructor in a pretty short time?  I thought I remembered seeing an ad for it in one of the mags a ways back.


----------



## Kroy (Oct 6, 2003)

Yeah, I saw it in Blackbelt and checked out his web site. He's looks very young (almost too young)


----------



## Elfan (Oct 6, 2003)

http://www.ninjitsu.com/

http://www.frankdux.com/duxforum/viewthread.php?tid=836

http://www.kendo-world.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1464

http://www.martialinfo.com/styles/survey/nameexp.asp?person=Jan Knudsen Jensen


----------



## arnisador (Oct 6, 2003)

A search here will also turn up some info.


----------



## MJS (Oct 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pknox _
> *Doesn't he also run some kind of instuctor training program in Colorado, where you can become an instructor in a pretty short time?  I thought I remembered seeing an ad for it in one of the mags a ways back. *



Yup. you're right.  They are in BB.  I looked at the article as well as his site, and personally I'm not that impressed.  If I was planning on doing Ninjutsu I think I'd rather study with someone a little more legit like Hayes.

Mike


----------



## arnisador (Oct 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MJS _
> *If I was planning on doing Ninjutsu I think I'd rather study with someone a little more legit like Hayes.*



He's out of it now though, isn't he?

For Tew Ryu, see also:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=466
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=9082


----------



## MJS (Oct 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> 
> > He's out of it now though, isn't he?
> ...


----------



## Bujingodai (Oct 7, 2003)

I have no idea how good Tew is. Goto give him credit he has one helluva an org. I have one of his promo VCD's. If I wanted to become a machine, they are place I'd go. It doesn't look too traditional, but that is up to the individual right.


----------



## Kroy (Oct 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bujingodai _
> *It doesn't look too traditional, but that is up to the individual right. *



Yes I agree. And it does look like they're all having loads of fun.


----------



## Enson (Sep 13, 2004)

for anyone doing a search for sensei you can search mulitple post i've done regarding rtms tew ryu ninjutsu. i realize these post are really old and inaccurate so i thought i would at least show where to find some real info.

peace


----------



## AaronLucia (Sep 13, 2004)

Enson, how long have u been training in Rick's stuff?


----------



## Kalifallen (Nov 4, 2004)

Hm, from what I know of Rick Tew is he knows, and has at least a black belt in each, kickboxing, hapkido, two forms of ninjutsu (Dux Ryu and RBWI) and I think escrima. To me his training camp is that of RBWI. Just looks too similar. Oh, and yes, he does look young but I think he is in his late 30's and his training camp has been around since the late '80s or early '90s. Plus, he is part of the BBB (Better Business B... [I don't know how to spell it]), so is/has to be reliable for them to sponser him.

I'd say out of all the hybrid arts his is the best.


----------



## Kreth (Nov 4, 2004)

Kalifallen said:
			
		

> Plus, he is part of the BBB (Better Business B... [I don't know how to spell it]), so is/has to be reliable for them to sponser him.


The Better Business Bureau does not "sponsor" anyone. They maintain reliability reports for major companies, and a database of complaints against businesses.

Jeff


----------



## gmunoz (Nov 4, 2004)

Yes.  He is not sponsored, but he is member.  BBB doesn't sponsor.


----------



## Enson (Nov 4, 2004)

Kalifallen said:
			
		

> Hm, from what I know of Rick Tew is he knows, and has at least a black belt in each, kickboxing, hapkido, two forms of ninjutsu (Dux Ryu and RBWI) and I think escrima. To me his training camp is that of RBWI. Just looks too similar. Oh, and yes, he does look young but I think he is in his late 30's and his training camp has been around since the late '80s or early '90s. Plus, he is part of the BBB (Better Business B... [I don't know how to spell it]), so is/has to be reliable for them to sponser him.
> 
> I'd say out of all the hybrid arts his is the best.


kailifallen, welcome to martial talk! as a rtms practicioner i have posted many articles about sensei. you can find them all over the place. just do a search. we don't really recognize the dux ryu stuff as... dux has never proven legitimacy. most of sensei's legit ninjutsu training is from rbwi. the hapkido has been integrated in the ninjutsu that he learned from bussey.

and... yes, he is a member of the bbb.

good luck in your training and happy posting.

peace


----------



## Don Roley (Nov 4, 2004)

Kalifallen said:
			
		

> Hm, from what I know of Rick Tew is he knows, and has at least a black belt in each, kickboxing, hapkido, two forms of ninjutsu (Dux Ryu and RBWI)



Dealt with this issue here.


----------

